# Chokes for Browning Citori 12 ga. over and under



## dcrothers (Oct 6, 2002)

What is the reputation of the chokes in the Browning Citori? What are your recommendations for after market chokes for this gun. It will only be used for upland hunting. I don't know a thing about them and just bought the gun this year. You folks were extremely helpful on this very same topic when I bought a Super Black Eagle a number of years ago.
Thank you.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I have a Browning Citori. I run the IC and Mod. in my gun. I primarily use it just for upland, sporting clays, and skeet.

I have heard about aftermarket chokes for competition shooting, but not sure why you would want to do that for upland. I think you will find that the Browning chokes themselves pattern pretty good.

I use #6's on grouse and partridge and early season pheasant. Move to the #4's during mid season.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

If you need chokes I'd check the auction sites. If you need to make a complete set of originals they should be really cheap and after market will be about half of normal costs. I got a complete set of INV+ for $160 including shipping. Worked out to $20 a choke, Briley wanted $35-$40 each. Make sure you know if you need INV or INV+.


----------

